# Hitliste der Friedfische



## Angler100 (18. März 2005)

Ich möchte mal gerne wissen, welcher Friedfisch bei euch am beliebtesten ist. Schreibt auch bitte eine Begründung, warum es euer Favorit ist!


Erstmal danke, dass ihr schon so zahlreich gestimmt habt! Ich habe jedoch einen sehr wichtigen Friedfisch vergessen, und zwar die Schleie! Falls hier Schleienangler sind, bitte ich euch, einfach eine Begründung reinzuschreiben, warum es euer Favorit ist! Danke!


----------



## sebastian (18. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Karpfen find ich am lustigsten zum drillen hat einfach am meisten Power.

Barbe find ich auch gut sind auch die ur Viecher :q


----------



## Gast 1 (18. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Eindeutig Karpfen.

Erstens mag ich den gerne essen, mir schmeckt der "super".

Zweitens ist der Drill, gerade an feinem Geschirr sehr spannend.|jump:|jump:|jump:


----------



## Ziegenbein (18. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*



			
				sebastian schrieb:
			
		

> Karpfen find ich am lustigsten zum drillen hat einfach am meisten Power.


 
Mein Reden!!!


----------



## Funpeoplez (18. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Ich habe für die Brassen gestimmt! Man kann sie mit vielen Angelmethoden fangen, und es giebt sie auch in fast allen Gewässern!


----------



## DerStipper (18. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*



			
				sebastian schrieb:
			
		

> Karpfen find ich am lustigsten zum drillen hat einfach am meisten Power.


 
Stimmt nich so ganz. Wenn man die Kampfkraft einer Barbe auf größe und gewicht eines Karpfens umrechnet und dann die Daten auf eine 15Pfund 1m(die Karpfenmaße) Barbe. So bekommt man raus das eine Barbe der Kampstärkstefisch in im Süßwasser in unseren Breiten ist.

Also ich bin für Barbe.


----------



## Brassenkönig (18. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Mein Favorit ist ganz klar der Brassen, weil er erstens sehr gut schmeckt und weil Großbrassen am leichten Gerät (Matchrute, Kopfrute und Feederrute) einen guten Kampf bieten. Außerdem beißen die Kapitalen Brassen sehr vorsichtig. Es ist eine sehr reizvolle und schwere Angelart regelmäßig Großbrassen über 10 pfd. zu fangen. Karpfen kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich noch keinen gefangen habe, aber ich denke dass das Fischen auf Karpfen auch cool ist.


----------



## SEKT444 (18. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Brassen - kann man prima räuchern !!! #6


----------



## Gast 1 (18. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Ich würde ja gerne auch für Brassen stimmen, aber an allen Gewässern, die ich kenne, schmecken die mooríg.

Daher ist das nicht mein "Fisch".


----------



## fred78 (18. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Barben sind super!
Kampfstark und nicht zu schwer zu fischen!


----------



## Karpfen 90 (18. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Mein Faforit ist der Karpfen der ist (finde ich) sehr schwer zu überlisten und wenn man dann mal einen dran hat gibt es noch einen schönen Drill aber Brassen finde ich auch nicht schlecht


----------



## sebastian (18. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt nich so ganz. Wenn man die Kampfkraft einer Barbe auf größe und gewicht eines Karpfens umrechnet und dann die Daten auf eine 15Pfund 1m(die Karpfenmaße) Barbe. So bekommt man raus das eine Barbe der Kampstärkstefisch in im Süßwasser in unseren Breiten ist.
> 
> Also ich bin für Barbe.




Stimmt schon aber beim Karpfen hat man feinen Drill und hat was dickes in der Hand  |supergri 
Na ich würds fast als gleich beurteilen aber ich kenn mich mit Karpfen besser aus und tu mir net so schwer welche zu fangen deswegen machts mir mehr Spaß weil ich wenigstens welche fang.


----------



## Wedaufischer (18. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Rotauge/Rotfeder sind sehr schmackhaft, die kleineren Größen sind wunderbare Köderfische.


----------



## Lechfischer (19. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Döbel,weil die schwer zu fangen sind und die intelligentesten Fische


----------



## just_a_placebo (19. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Konnte mich nicht richtig festlegen udn hab dann für Rotaugen gestimmt! ;>
Das sind einfach, wie Wedaufischer schon schrieb, TOP Köderfische!!!:m 

Barbe wäre meine 2te Wahl gewesen, allein schon aus dem Grund, weil ich noch keine gefangen habe...:c |supergri


----------



## Adrian* (19. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

am meisten spaß macht eigentlich mit ner richtig guten karpfenausrüstung (rod pod,zelt,montagen,karpfenrute.....) auf karpfen zu angeln, nicht nur weil es schöne und kampfstarke fische sind sondern weil man oft nur kapitale über 15-20pfund in nem guten gewässer fängt.
oder mit der feederute im rhein auf barben, sind besonders gute kämpfer!  #6


----------



## Erik90 (19. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Die entscheidung ist echt schwer bei mir!
Aber ich hab mich für Karpfen entschieden! Weil er ein schönen Drill liefert und wil es sehr schön ist! (aber eigentlich find ich alle Fische schön) meine zweite antwort wär warscheinlich Döbel! Wie schon gesagt ist er schwer zu überlisten und ein harter kämpfer am feinen Gerät!


----------



## Butjer (19. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Ich stimme eindeutig für die Rotfeder, neben dem Barsch m.E. der farbenprächtigste Fisch, hat manchen Angeltag gerettet und schmeckt auf Brathering Art total legger.


----------



## Paul G. (19. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Ich habe für die Brassen gestimmt! Der Drill ist bei denen super spannend, und es giebt viele verschiedene Methoden sie zu fangen!


----------



## mcrae (19. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Rotauge - sind super Köfis und von allen am vielseitigsten zu verwenden.


----------



## Robin90 (20. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Der karpfen weil wenn man ein riesigen Karpfen an der angel hat ist es einfach ein geiles gefühl in zu drillen!Ich glaube so viele nehmen Karpfen weil es der größte im durchschnitt der angegebenen Fische ist!Ich angle auch sehr gerne auf Karpfen weil es einfach nur geiel ist!!!


----------



## radioaktive (20. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

@all hab noch keinen dieser Fische gefangen aber freue mich schon darauf wenn es soweit ist habe bislang immer gedacht das Brassen und Karpfen nicht so zu den guten Speisefischen gehört aber was ich so gelesen habe.  Ich muss dazu sagen ich bin überzeugter Kochtopfangler


----------



## Adrian* (20. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

@radioaktive 

was haste du denn bis jetzt sonst immer gefangen  ;+


----------



## Karpfenchamp (20. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Ich habe für Karpfen gestimmt weil mit dem Grätenzeugs verstehe ich mich nicht so gut. Du hast aber einen Hammerwichtigen vergessen. Die Schleie. Die steht bei mir auf dem gleichen Platz wie der Karpfen


----------



## DerStipper (20. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*



			
				Lechfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Döbel,weil die schwer zu fangen sind und die intelligentesten Fische


 
Also ich weiß nich wie das bei euch is aber bei uns fängt man Döbel über Döbel ob Winter oder Sommer. Naja Montagen sind sehr unterschiedlich dasw ar es aber auch schon. Wenn keine Trauben- oder Kirschenzeit ist helfen: Frühstücksfleisch, Käse, Maden und noch mehr Köder. Schwer zu fangen ist der Döbel meines erachtens nach mit er Trockenfliege das war es aber auch schon. Also ich denke Döbel gehören eher zu den "dummen" Fischarten. Bei uns stürzen die sich einfach auf alles.:q


----------



## JonasH (20. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

hab für Rotaugen uund Federn gestimmt da die hier im Kanal sehr schön zu fangen sind und mit der richtigen Taktik kommen auch die größeren!


----------



## Gesangsverein (20. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Barben sind die Besten!
...weil sie eindeutig besser schecken als Karpfen(wenn man sich nicht an den Gräten stört) und das Angel auf sie einfach nur Spaß macht:
-es gibts sie in recht großer Anzahl auch in stattlicher Größe
-Barben über 80 cm sind einfach nur noch Tiere und kloppen einem schon mal die Rute ins Wasser wenn man net aufpasst
-auch kleinere Expemplare haben beim Drill ordentlich Ausdauer


----------



## radioaktive (20. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

@adrian* Forellen und am Rhein versucht einen Zander zu fangen hat aber noch nicht geklappt versuche es weiter. gruss aus bonn


----------



## sebastian (20. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Rotauge/Rotfeder sind sehr schmackhaft, die kleineren Größen sind wunderbare Köderfische.



Schmecken Rotaugen gut ? Ich fang im Sommer jeden Tag paar große und viele Kleine, die Großen hab ich bis jetzt immer wieder zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Mr.Teeq (20. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Barbe an der leichten Feederrute, denn der drill ist dem eines karpfens mindestens ebenwürdig, (zumindest was den spaß angeht!)  :q  :q


----------



## Daniel1986 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Das meine ich auch.
Barbe bietet den spannensten Drill!!!


----------



## **bass** (21. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

für mich der döbel da ich jedes jahr schöne exemplare auf meine kunstköder erwische und sie einen schönen drill liefern, danach kommt gleich die barbe


----------



## worker_one (23. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*



			
				Paul G. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe für die Brassen gestimmt! Der Drill ist bei denen super spannend, und es giebt viele verschiedene Methoden sie zu fangen!



stimmt!!!#6


----------



## Counter-Striker (26. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Karpfen , sieht schön aus (besonders die Spiegler !) und bietet sehr guten Drill ! Die Brasse sieht zwar auch gut aus und bietet auch guten Drill aber die Schleimen immer die Kescher und die Montagen voll und dann stinkt das auch noch ..............


----------



## Piotr84 (26. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Bei mir ist es der karpfen weil der drill so höllisch gut ist.
der längste drill denn ich hatte war 1stunde mit einen 1,20meter langen und über 50pfund schweren marmorkarpfen,war einfach genial.


gruß piotr84


----------



## radioaktive (26. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

@counter-striker das kann ich nur bestätigen. ich hatte ja vor kurzem geschrieben das ich ja noch keine von denen gefangen habe aber gestern war es soweit. Waren am Forellensee (abgesehen davon das es eine sch...... Anlage ist) hatten wir einen schönen tag denn das wetter war absolut prima. ich habe zu meiner schande keine einzige forelle gefangen nur morgens 2 barsche ca. 5 und 7 cm gross kurz vor schluss habe ich mir gedacht probiere es einfach mal mit gummi und schleppen. Und siehe da was ist das ........... ein hänger wieder so eine blöde wurzel in dem misst ding hängst du nun zum 6 mal klasse gleich reisst dir wieder dein komplettes vorfach ab und der gummifisch ist auch noch weg teurer tag. kaum hatte ich zuende gedacht bewegte sich der hänger ich hatte einwenig mühen meinen "hänger" ans ufer zu bekommen. Bewaffnet mit kescher macht ich das landungs manöver start klar aber da hatte ich mich zu früh gefreut denn meiner "hänger" wollte wieder zurück an den grund. Ich sollte eventuell dazu sagen das ich eine ganz einfache Cormoran rute von 1,80 m hatte komplett fertig von askari (billig/preiswert) diese war eigentlich für meine kinder gedacht wenn sie denn in ein paar jahren mit dem papa losziehen wollen. nun gut hatte die rute schon mehr oder weniger abgeschrieben egal ganzen tag keinen fisch und irgendwie muss ich ihn raus kriegen. nach einigen minuten später und einer hilfe beim landen lag meiner hänger vor den füssen es war eine 48cm Brasse und den gummi bzw. haken hatte sie in der rückenflosse. tja das war mein angeltag und jetzt stinkt mein kescher  hier ist ein bild von uns beiden. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=23233&stc=1

ich hoffe nächstes mal wirds besser )))))))))


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Karpfen, aber nur wenn es sich nicht vemeiden läßt;

Barben liefern den schönsten Drill, sind halt nur Beifang #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*



> Barben liefern den schönsten Drill, sind halt nur Beifang


Wieso?? KAnn man doch auch gezielt fangen.
Und das macht mit einem der zu erwartenden Fischgröße entsprechenden Gerät in meinen Augen mehr Spass als stundenlang auf Karpfen anzusitzen.


----------



## degl (27. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

@all,

für mich ist der aland der beliebteste weißfisch#6 

weil er in unserer au in einer großen anzahl vorkommt und es schon ein wenig list bedarf ihn auch an den haken zu bekommen.
persöhnlich fange ich den aland meist mit einfachem teig und etwas gedult,da die alande im schwarm umherziehen und immerwieder angelockt werden müssen,
den ganzen schwarm zubekommen scheitert meist daran,daß der gehakte soviel rabatz macht,daß dei anderen das weite suchen und die prozedur von vorn losgeht#h 

gruß degl


----------



## Knispel (29. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Mit Abstand der Aland, danach der Karpfen
Oft sieht man bei uns "Riesenalande", ( das ist der Fisch, den wir hier im Norden in dieser unserer Republik als Döbelerstz haben ) im Sommer in Buchten an der Oberfläche. Diese Fische an den Haken zu bekommen, äußerst schwierig, auch mit Schwimmbrot oder Trockenfliege. Wenn denn aber so ein 2 kg Fisch an einer 0,08 mm Schnur mit 0,06 Vorfach kämpft, steht er einem Karpfen in nichts nach.


----------



## Quallenfischer (29. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Moin#h
Bei mir ist es eindeutig der Karpfen da er den spannendsten drill bietet, danach kommen die Rotaugen als Hecht köder:q


----------



## Onkel Petrus (30. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Karpfen macht Sauspass, Rotfedern im Sommer ("Ententeichangeln") sind eine meiner Lieblingsbeschäftigungen.


----------



## lindenerspezial (30. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Barben, weil sie so schön aussehen, die geilsten Bisse liefern (...********, meine Rute...) und der Drill Spaß macht!


----------



## Flussbarschfan (30. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

ICh mag Karpfen am liebsten, da sie am besten schmecken und für die Größe am wenigsten Gräten haben...

aber wenn man nich für die Pfanne angelt sind Rotaugen und Rotfedern toll... Stippen auf Köfis ist enorm kurzweilig!:q ...vor n paar Tagen hab ich als Beifang beim Karpfenfischen ne 28cm Rotfeder mit ca nem Pfund erwischt... das sind dann so Augenblicke in denen es nich ganz eindeutig zu sagen ist, welcher Friedfisch mir beim angeln am liebsten ist...

..wenn mal ne Barbe oder n Döbel beißt, ist der Drill allerdings anspruchsvoller interessanter als bei allen andren Friedischen...

|kopfkrat 

..ah, jetz weiß ich, was mein Lieblingsfriedfisch ist:
IMMER DER, DEN ICH GRADE FANGE!!!  #6 

lg, Flussbarschfan


----------



## Wallerfreund (30. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

Mein persönlicher Favorit bei den Friedfischen ist leider nicht dabei zum Abstimmen, die Schleie. Sehr vorsichtig, schwer zu überlisten und dazu noch eine Lieblingsspeise der Waller.


----------



## Dorschi (31. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

@ Wallerfreund Genau meine MEINUNG und vor allem auch lecker. Schon mal probiert, zu räuchern?


----------



## Wallerfreund (31. März 2005)

*AW: Hitliste der Friedfische*

@ Dorschi

Ja, schmeckt vorzüglich, auch gegrillt oder gebacken, ist aber immer ne riesen Sauerei wegen dem vielen Fett, da ist räuchern noch die bessere Alternative.

Wir haben bei uns immer einen extra Schleienbesatz für unsere Waller, seitdem wird der andere Fischbestand so gut wie gar nicht mehr dezimiert.
Und die Schleien die durchkommen wachsen super:

Foto


----------

